# New M&P9c????



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Bought this last week and finally got it out to the range. I noticed when I got home and cleaned it the ejector was making contact with the slide on reassembly. Pushed the ejector down and the slide went right on. After this I re-stripped the weapon for inspection and I can take my finger and move the ejector up and down. During this movement the rear rails and thumb safety also move a little. Is this normal?


I have also been having trouble getting the slid off the frame. After moving the take down lever and lowering the sear disconnect (the thing in the magwell) if I release the slide slowly it will only move forward and inch or so. If I release the slide with a little speed it come off. I don't own any other gun that the slide comes off this roughly.

Any input will be greatly appreciated. I plan to call S&W Monday.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If the rear slide rail block (sear housing block) is moving around it sounds like you are missing a pin or it is broken.

S&W is your answer. Call them and they will provide pre-paid UPS transport both ways and fix it in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I will let you guys know what S&W has to say Monday. I don't have any experience with polymer guns as this is my first but it just did not seem like there should be movement in those parts.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Called S&W this morning and the customer service agent told me this was normal. Here are a couple of crude pictures of what is happening. So let me know what you think.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I need to correct my earlier post. My M&P40 FS sear housing block will move a bit verticaly although not as much as yours. It doesn't rattle around but if pushed firmly it will move.

You have some additional hardware in the picture that mine doesn't have so I am not certain the FS and C are comparable in all respects.

I do trust S&W so believe you are good to go and just need to push the ejector down prior to reassembly.

Good luck, if you get the same level of performance from your 9c as I have gotten from my 40FS you will be a happy camper..


----------

